# Transport gas range



## Brian_S (May 29, 2007)

Would a gas range be damaged by transporting it on its back or side? 

Might be getting an almost-new appliance from a friend who's remodeling - just trying to figure out if I can pull this off with my wagon, or if I need to rent/borrow a van to keep the range upright in transit. Range would be on its side/back for an hour, tops.

thanks,
Brian


----------



## tubguy (Nov 10, 2007)

It will not be damaged. Make sure you take the grates off and do not put them in the oven.
Good Luck

Mike


----------

